# Wusthof Precision Chefs Knife



## lukmon15 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello All,

I went into the Williams-Sonoma store and saw this beautiful knife. http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/wusthof-precision-chefs-knife/?cm_src=AutoRel I was curious if any of you had used this before and what you think about it. I am only looking to get a chefs knife and a steel.

I cook 2 meals from scratch every day. So this knife will get used allot! I currently have a 9in Cutco Chefs knife. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

Your knife seems to be http://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=1725 , the profile is much flatter, are you sure that you will be comfortable with the more curved profile of the Wüsthof knife?

Alex


----------



## lukmon15 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Cutco knife that I have is over 25 years old. Its profile is much thicker than the current chefs knife made by Cutco. The one that I have is slightly thicker than the Wusthof Knife. I also found the precision knife to rest very comfortably in my hand and they also have about the same weight. Alex, Can you speak for the durability of the Wusthof Precision knife? 

Thank you so much! 

Luke


----------



## lukmon15 (Apr 20, 2013)

Gotcha! Thank you for the correction in terminology. I have used the Wusthof Precision knife and found it very comfortable and it had a natural feel to it. From what you can tell is the quality of the Wusthof Precision better than that of the Cutco? Also How does the Precision compare to some of Wusthof's other lines? 

Thanks! 

Luke


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Wusthof makes nice enough quality products. Many people like them. Yes, they are German profiled knives. If you like that, good for you. You should go with what you like, not what anyone says you should like. NO, I don't have any German profile knives. That doesn't matter. My point is that Wusthof makes a quality product. 

NO, I wouldn't spend $100 on the 6-in. knife nor $200 on the 8-in. knife. For that kinda $$$ there are lots of choices. 

*Chef Knives To Go. Cutlery and More.*

Those are my go-to places. NO, I don't work for either nor do I get anything for telling anyone to shop there. They're just good places still.


----------

